# web traffic - sites that promise hits for money any good?



## temo (Apr 20, 2008)

who has experience with web trafficking sites that promise hits for money do you get at least 1 percent turn out customer?


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

*Re: web traffic*

Perhaps Google AdWords is the most talked about, but I've yet to hear a true success story from someone I know, and I've not tried it myself. 

A few of my friends have mentioned the low conversion rate is not quite worth the money they spend on Adwords. IMHO, google Adwords gets the traffic to your site. _Converting_ visits to sales is entirely _your_ job, not google's. A lot of it depends on how convincing/ effective your website is at getting people to purchase something.

Back to the topic, I always think the best way to get traffic to your site is organic growth.. i.e. a bit of blogging, contributing to forums, placing your URL on printed material, participating in/ sponsoring charity events, etc. Just a few I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: web traffic*



temo said:


> who has experience with web trafficking sites that promise hits for money do you get at least 1 percent turn out customer?


If you are talking about those sites that say you get "10,000 hits for $50", they are pretty much all scams.

If you're talking about PPC (Pay Per Click) type advertising like Google Adwords or Yahoo Search Marketing, then they can work to build traffic to your site. Just be sure to research to learn how to do it correctly so you're not just paying for a bunch of clicks that don't convert.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: web traffic*

As Rodney said, avoid any "X hits for $X!".They are non-targeted junk.

PPC is the meat and potatoes of any online business, and if you plan on making more than pocket chance, MSN, Yahoo, or Google paid search are essential.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: web traffic*

Definitely avoid the "I can bring 2 million visitors to your site in the next 10 minutes" pitches. They're scams and won't do anything for you. 

Google, Yahoo etc. search marketing ads can bring targeted traffic to your site, and can be very much worth the money. It is as tshirt0mania said, getting them to make a purchase once they get to the site is your job. If your site doesn't convert well it doesn't matter how much traffic you get.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've had very very good success with Google Adwords, but it took some serious research and adjusting to get the traffic at a respectable level. It's not cheap, but I find it's driving far more traffic to my site than I could otherwise. Don't know about buying clicks for a set dollar amount as mentioned, but it smells mighty fishy.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I woulnt bother using those 10k for x amount of dollars. The traffic usually comes from expired domains and other such non niche specific places.
there's also many other traffic services available for our industry other than ppc. I'll only give a few as an example:
1.) list your site on coupon deal sites.
2.) submit your site to tshirt blogs/review sites
3.) advertise on blog/review sites.

ppc really should be a last resort. It can get expensive, and usually the ROI is real low.
If u want to try ad campaigns, try adbrite.com. Its a perfect alternative to adwords.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

I use Google Adwords make around $350 a month, then I have links to other sites where we swap links, also have a few paid banners, but it really depends on what PR you have as most people who pay for banners want high PR. If your on any forums, make sure that you have your address in your signature, also join some of the Top 100 sites, they are free and also bring in traffic, myspace is always good to have a page there as well as facebook. Also find yourself a person who will go and put your information into search engines, this helps a lot and is a lot cheaper than you doing it, think it cost me around $30 for 1000.
If your going to do Adsense make sure that you read the rules as its easy to get banned and they do it for life. Also join a few webmasters sites as these always have high volume traffic, and if you post, there is a big chance that your site will be seen.
Also do the Pls Reveiw my site, as this gets your name out and also people can tell you how to make your site better.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Also avoid the people that offer to submit your site to 100 search engines for free. Their particular angle is selling on your email address and details to third parties. The cost of deleting endless junk mail, far outweighs any benefit gained.

There are lots of ways to draw visitors to your site, but getting your site on the first page of Google is the real winner. I managed that task with guerilla marketing of one of my sites and have never looked back.


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

PPC is not all it's cracked up to be. You must have a *highly targeted clicker* and they must be a _*highly motivated buyer*_ and you must have a *uniquely positioned product* to produce your end result... *a sale*. 

If you have something that people can get just about anywhere, well, they will. 

Might I suggest self-promotion and hitting the pavement to get the word out. Let people get to know YOU and then they can connect YOU with your web site. By creating relationships with people builds trust and that trust will develop into word of mouth that will give you plenty of sales. 

In my experince and opinion, you can create High Traffic to your web site using PPC, but do you want HIGH traffic or high volume of sales? 

A good product + your hard work still gets you high sales volume.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to share my own technique to attract search engine visitors. It may be too simple for you but I am happy with it

*Step # 1*

Use google analytics and take 3 months record for your site. Know how many visitors you got from search engines.

*Step # 2*

See the top 5 keywords that people typed and reached to your website.

*Step # 3*

Now put those 5 keywords in 5 forums where you are active.

Result: It will make those 5 keywords *MORE stronger*, and your site will come up in the search engine rankings. Well, I think so

This technique is working for me. I am using *5 top keywords* in 5 forums and I am seeing increment in search engine trafffic.

Hope this will help you too


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Bammer said:


> PPC is not all it's cracked up to be. You must have a *highly targeted clicker* and they must be a _*highly motivated buyer*_ and you must have a *uniquely positioned product* to produce your end result... *a sale*.



That's why PPC is all about measuring conversion rates of keywords and continually tweaking your campaigns.

I've run PPC campaigns that spent $10,000/day and made over $1,000,000 a day in sales, consistently, for 2 years for a major European company.

It's about cost curve analysis, and making every single penny profitable, before moving that potentially unprofitably penny onto the next keyword.

It isn't fire and forget. You should be all over your campaigns, all the time, with keyword lists in the 100,000s of words, every one of them chosen after profitability trial.

The best books available on the subject can be downloaded from www.e-consultancy.com (they are costed at business prices, but the best there are. Don't buy an out-of-date lump of rubbish from Borders. They are also top-of-the-game for SEO books.)


----------

